# Lord of the Rings...refreshing



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm really enjoying the first book of Lord of the Rings so far.  I find it very refreshing to go into a world beyond what we encounter in this one.  Quite fun!  I didn't know it, but my daughter has the whole trilogy in paperback, including the Hobbit.  She offered up the Hobbit for me to read but I had already started Lord of the Rings.  I find that the explanation at the beginning of Rings of hobbits sufficient enough to give me a good background into the understanding of them to make the book make sense.  I'm loving it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I read the trilogy as a teen, again in my 20's and then before each movie .... I love this series.  I was listening to an interview with Tolkein's Grandson on NPR and was so jealous that he was able to have his grandfather tell him some of the extra background stories that they're not sure, but don't think were ever written down....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I read it once a year, and sometimes twice. I always find something that I missed in the read before; such as when Aragorn is in Rivendell right before the Fellowship departs on its quest. Probably the most moving line that I have found in the entire series.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, it's quite unusual to hear from anyone who's not read Lotr these days   Glad you're enjoying it. It's arguably the most seminal piece of fiction ever written and has virtually spawned an entire genre all by itself. 

Although, I will confess it isn't my favourite book in the fantasy genre for pure entertainment. That lies with The Belgariad for me. But Lotr is required reading.

I don't really read fantasy novels these days, but will probably read Lotr again, such is it's staying power.

You'll have to give us a review when you're done


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a once a year reader of the LOTR and have been since I first discovered the book when I was 14. Everytime I pick it up I discover a new part of Tolkiens world that I missed, and everytime it takes me on that long journey - Literrally there and back again.

Been playing with a new way of reading it this year, taking Frodo's journey and intermixing it with the rest of the Fellowship from chapter to chapter. Its working really well and brings a new aspect to the work. An amazing story, one I will always come back too.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll admit that I could never get into reading LotR until about a year before the first movie came out. I started listening to the audiobook first. THAT got me into the rhythm, and it was easy to pick it up from there. For whatever reason, I just needed that kickstart.

And I'll second the comment on The Belgariad. A great read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't read LotR until after the first movie.  I was totally lost.  

Then I read The Hobbitt and the trilogy straight through.  I won't say I was totally in love with it, but I'm glad I read it.  Also gave me a greater appreciation for the movies and the tremendous task facing Peter Jackson.  

I watch the movies a couple of times a year.  Whenever TNT shows the trilogy, I pull out my DVD.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I've read it countless times. Brilliant work! And I went on to get The Silmarillion, etc. Even the latest book, Children of Hurin I'm a fan of. Love, love, love Tolkien!


----------



## newportwa (Jul 18, 2009)

I have never read any fantasy and I am ashamed to say it and I would love to start.  It seems like a good time in my life for some.  Any ideas of a good one to begin with?

Thank you

Karen


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Tolkien. 

The Hobbit is actually a pretty good place to start before you get to LOTR. It's light and enjoyable. Also, Chronicles of Narnia is pretty good as well.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

RhondaRN said:


> I'm really enjoying the first book of Lord of the Rings so far. I find it very refreshing to go into a world beyond what we encounter in this one. Quite fun! I didn't know it, but my daughter has the whole trilogy in paperback, including the Hobbit. She offered up the Hobbit for me to read but I had already started Lord of the Rings. I find that the explanation at the beginning of Rings of hobbits sufficient enough to give me a good background into the understanding of them to make the book make sense. I'm loving it.


I'm glad you're enjoying it, Rhonda! I first read LOTR in my teens - in fact it was the first thing my boyfriend (now my husband) and I bought together. We spent many innocent hours reading it aloud to each other  It was wonderful, all those years later, to see New Zealand used as Middle-earth in the movies.


----------



## newportwa (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you.  I just downloaded The Hobbit and I will begin that tonight!

Karen


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love this series of books


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I first read Lord of the Rings when I was fifteen (back in 1995).  They're great books.  They also influenced almost every fantasy author who wrote after Tolkien.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, for anyone new to the LoTR now, it is difficult to get the impact that was received by those of us who discovered it in the 70's or earlier. Then there was really nothing at all like it in scope or story. Now it has been imitated, ripped off, and parodied to the point that some of the "wow factor" I encountered when reading it is likely not there for recent initiates. These books are the shoulders upon which the current plethora of large-scale fantasy series stand.

I in no way mean to say they're not still well worth reading; more that I regret the fact that younger readers likely won't be as totally amazed by them as I was the first time I read them.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, these days, it's hard to read Lord of the Rings without imagining Frodo as Elijah Wood.  When I read Lord of the Rings (back in 1995), I had already read many fantasy novels before it, some of which had clearly been influenced by it.  So yes, to a certain degree, it missed that "wow factor" it probably had if you read the book in the 50s, 60s, or 70s.  However, I did get to read Lord of the Rings before the movies came out, so I didn't just imagine New Zealand as I read.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Basilius said:


> And I'll second the comment on The Belgariad. A great read.


 

I just love it. There's no other fantasy cycle so accessible, unpretentious and entertaining in my book. Eddings and his wife had a way of crafting likeable, believable characters against the usual trappings of high fantasy. Very strong female characters as well, which is still a rarity in fantasy fiction.

...and Silk is probably just the greatest character ever


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> And I'll second the comment on The Belgariad. A great read.


I guess I'll "third" the comment (or can you do that?). Love the Belgariad series. And I also have to vote in favor of Silk as my favorite character. I re-read the series every other year or so and enjoy it more every time.

I tried several times to read LOTR through college and it just never clicked with me. Picked up the series again at a yardsale about 10 years ago and this time I couldn't put it down. I guess timing is everything. I still have those battered yardsale paperbacks with the .25 cent price stickers on them...


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I also love The Belgariad series. It was very entertaining and funny.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess I was lucky on that one: I got stuck in bed with a bad foot injury when I was around 13 years old, and bored to death. My brother stuck the LoTR series into my hands and said "read this, it'll keep you busy for a while"... I devoured it (and hardly slept for a few days!)! I was lucky enough that I had never read any fantasy before, so the wow factor was definitely there for me, and now that's almost the only genre I read.

When asked about my favorite fantasy series though, I'm right there with you: the Belgariad is always my answer! And boy, would I love to meet Silk ! I re-read it every year, and never tire of it - just wish they would offer it in Kindle edition already.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

My favourite fantasy series is Roger Zelazny's Amber series.

I also love George R. R. Martin's ongoing "Song of Ice and Fire" series.

When I was a little one, I loved the Dragonlance books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DArenson said:


> When I was a little one, I loved the Dragonlance books.


I'm trying to get my daughter to read the Dragonlance Chronicles right now. I think she'd love them.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm trying to get my daughter to read the Dragonlance Chronicles right now. I think she'd love them.


When I was eleven or twelve, I loved those books. They were my gateway drug for fantasy fiction.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DArenson said:


> When I was eleven or twelve, I loved those books. They were my gateway drug for fantasy fiction.


I read them at 15. My boyfriend at the time was really big into the role-playing games. I've probably read them a dozen times since then. I have 2 copies of the annotated collections.

As for LoTR, I've never read it, but it's on my TBR list. I've tried to get into it a couple of times, but had difficulty. I think I need to listen to the audio. Sadly, audible doesn't have an unabridged version.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

When you read Lord of the Rings, you'll realize how much it influenced Dragonlance.  Much of Dragonlance is directly inspired by Lord of the Rings.  Well, to be more accurate, Dragonlance is based on D&D, which is inspired by Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think there is a fantasy author alive today who isn't inspired by Professor Tolkien and Lord of the Rings. It's hard to be a fantasy author without reading it; it's a prerequisite. That, Forgotten Realms, World of Warcraft (on a lesser scale), Dragonlance, Eberon. It's like being a sci-fi author needing to be a Star Wars or Star Trek nut.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I am going to start with The Hobbit


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I read them at 15. My boyfriend at the time was really big into the role-playing games. I've probably read them a dozen times since then. I have 2 copies of the annotated collections.
> 
> As for LoTR, I've never read it, but it's on my TBR list. I've tried to get into it a couple of times, but had difficulty. I think I need to listen to the audio. Sadly, audible doesn't have an unabridged version.


If you've seen the movies, you may have to get them out of your head. It's not that they don't do a good job, but the pacing is _so_ different. If you're expecting the fast-paced story-telling required to compress the three books into three movies, you may be disappointed. If, on the other hand, you prepare yourself to be immersed and to take the time to relax and enjoy a long journey, you may find it more rewarding.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog said:


> If you've seen the movies, you may have to get them out of your head. It's not that they don't do a good job, but the pacing is _so_ different. If you're expecting the fast-paced story-telling required to compress the three books into three movies, you may be disappointed. If, on the other hand, you prepare yourself to be immersed and to take the time to relax and enjoy a long journey, you may find it more rewarding.


That is just what I love books that I can be immersed in and a long journey it the type I love.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been looking for a new fantasy series to start, and all these recommendations had me decided on The Belgariad...which is not out on Kindle. Booooo  

To be honest, I haven't read LotR in at least 10 years or so. I did read the Silmarillian, and thoroughly loved it. I have a sneaking suspicion that if I went back to the series, it'd be a nice eye opener of how much I don't remember, or didn't understand when I read it then (I was 16 at the time).

Hrmph. May be time to borrow the set from my brother.

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Dave,

I'm going to read your books soon. The covers draw me in. I'll let you know what I think; it'll probably be in a few months, though. Have to write my own stuff!

JFV


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I am a huge fan of George R.R. Martin's books. Myself (and every other fan) has been anxiously awaiting the publication of the latest in his "Song of Fire and Ice" series.  His character development and storyline is great.  I feel like I know each and every character in his books and love the plot, sub-plots and intrigues.  My Mother and Sister who will not admit to being sci-fi/fantasy fans devoured the books once I convinced them to give them a try.  The "Red Wedding" event was such a cataclysmic event that they called me in the middle of the night (as they each finished that section) because they wanted to talk about it.  I love it when a book series grabs you that way. Go Tyrion!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I love Tyrion.  

I first discovered this great series in 1998, and I'm looking forward to the next book.

I once spotted a typo in an early edition of "Thrones".  I emailed George to tell him about it, and also mentioned that Theon is my favourite character.  George seemed rather surprised.  

Poor Theon... I feel bad for him.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Tyrion rocks, Martin writes too slow, and thrilled to hear that John. Hopefully you'll have a ball reading them whenever you scrape together a tiny bit of free time.

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Free time... remind me what that is??


----------



## RobinGoodfellow (Apr 24, 2010)

The Lord of the Rings is well worth anyone's time reading. It's impact has been huge.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Loved the books (Hobbit, LOTR and Silmarillion) but I saw only the first film and was disappointed.  It was just one attack after another, and the wraiths were SO LOUD.  I had a tremendous headache from it.  Loved the music though.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I would love to read LOTR, when I have plenty of time to do it. I read _The Hobbit_ last year in anticipation of the upcoming movie, and I had a hard time staying interested in it. I guess I found it hard to read or it was poorly written in my opinion, I don't know.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> ...Theon is my favourite character...


That is what is great about Mr. Martin's books. He shows both sides to his characters and you get a feel for them and their perspectives. They are 3-dimensional. Jaime Lannister is my favorite example... I started off viewing him simply as a villain... but his character evolved into something much more. He's not my favorite person... but I enjoy the strength of his character and can appreciate what made him who he is. _And oh how I love to hate Cersei._  She is an excellent villain. Theon is the same way... as the story progressed I found myself empathizing with what was going on in his life and how he ended up where he did.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll be the detractor and say Tolkien is just alright. I read _The Hobbit_ and the first two books of the trilogy in early 80s on a High School Winter break. I was going to read the third, but never got around to it. I enjoyed them, but I didn't love them. I was a big sword and sorcery reader at the time à la Michael Moorcock et al, but nonetheless I never went back to finish. Many years later in 1998, I attempted to reread them. I got half way through _The Hobbit_ before setting it down and picking up something else.

I never had even an iota of interest in the movies.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Geemont said:


> I'll be the detractor and say Tolkien is just alright. I read _The Hobbit_ and the first two books of the trilogy in early 80s on a High School Winter break. I was going to read the third, but never got around to it. I enjoyed them, but I didn't love them. I was a big sword and sorcery reader at the time à la Michael Moorcock et al, but nonetheless I never went back to finish. Many years later in 1998, I attempted to reread them. I got half way through _The Hobbit_ before setting it down and picking up something else.
> 
> I never had even an iota of interest in the movies.


I will admit to anyone that I think Tolkien is a not a greater writer, I've read a lot better (Pratchett comes to mind), the author himself will admit to it himself as well and I think was amazed as anyone at the popularity of his work. What he did do was virtually invent and entire genre of writing, and tell an amazing story. He also crafted an amazing mythological world.

The Hobbit is what it is, a kids book of its time, a high fantasy boys own adventure. A sharp contrast to the dark tones of The Lord of The Rings. If I was reading Michael Moorcook at the time I would of put down The Hobbit too... You would of been better served going straight into the LOTR books as you would of gone from dark, to gathering dark.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

NogDog said:


> If you've seen the movies, you may have to get them out of your head.


I made a point to re-read LOTR right before the first movie came out, knowing that it would forever change my reading of the books. I loved the movies but you do always have those actors in your head now. I listened to it on a set of CD's several years ago. 60+ hours. That was another great way to experience it.



NogDog said:


> Unfortunately, for anyone new to the LoTR now, it is difficult to get the impact that was received by those of us who discovered it in the 70's or earlier. Then there was really nothing at all like it in scope or story.


That's an interesting point that hadn't occurred to me. I too read them the first time in the 70's, and it certainly opened up the world of fantasy for me. I joined some kind of LOTR fan club in high school and it came with a leather bookmark that said "Frodo Lives". I lost it in the student center at college my freshmen year and was distraught. I was searching out custodial people to ask if they had seen it, checking lost and found for days...  I _still_ miss that thing!



Blanche said:


> I am a huge fan of George R.R. Martin's books. Myself (and every other fan) has been anxiously awaiting the publication of the latest in his "Song of Fire and Ice" series.


I just discovered George Martin's Song of Fire and Ice this past year. I was devouring them thinking it was a complete series. Imagine my shock when I found out while reading the third book that the series wasn't finished and there's no firm date on the last book. Aarrgh!


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

LOTR is one of the greats in English literature.  I love the way Tolkien created the series: he basically created the linguistics that the book would be dealing with, then crafted a story around them.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Well, these days, it's hard to read Lord of the Rings without imagining Frodo as Elijah Wood. When I read Lord of the Rings (back in 1995), I had already read many fantasy novels before it, some of which had clearly been influenced by it. So yes, to a certain degree, it missed that "wow factor" it probably had if you read the book in the 50s, 60s, or 70s. However, I did get to read Lord of the Rings before the movies came out, so I didn't just imagine New Zealand as I read.


I'd have to agree with you there...I first read LOTR when I was telve years old, back in the late 80's. Even in those days fantasy was still very much an underground genre, only really coming to light with cruddy movies like Willow or scare stores about how Dungeons and Dragons was seducing youth into Saanism and suicide... Reading Tolkien was like a light going off in the brain. Pretty much everyone who writes in the genre is affected by it in some respect, even those who go out of their way to reject it acknowledge his influence. But today with the movies, and the growth of fantasy into mainstream culture, it would be hard to imagine it having the same impact. Tolkien did it first, for certain, but it now longer seems fresh and new, te way it once did...or maybe I'm just getting old.


----------

